
DVR-Scan: Detect and Extract Motion Events from Videos/Security Camera Footage - Breakthrough
http://dvr-scan.readthedocs.io/
======
Breakthrough
Hello everyone, I just managed to get everything finished and tested this
week, and am finally proud to release the first public version of DVR-Scan
(version 1.0).

The Windows builds include all dependencies, while the source distributions
will work on all platforms that have Python, NumPy, and OpenCV installed. The
code should work with all versions of Python/OpenCV; the Windows build comes
integrated with Python 3.5/OpenCV 3.1.

This was created after a user of my first real open source project,
PySceneDetect, contacted me and wanted to know if it was possible to detect
movement within a static scene (rather than detecting scene cuts/changes),
making this my second "real" project.

One major feature I'm working on implementing for the next release is the
ability to use a transparent image as a mask so you can ignore some parts of
the frame. That being said, even without masking I've achieved great results
thus far, and there are plenty of other detection parameters you can tweak
some other software doesn't usually include.

Any comments, suggestions, or feedback you might have is most welcome.

